# Tell if you think this therapist was normal



## NoHobbies (Jun 26, 2013)

4 years ago I had a therapist who asked me about my masturbation habits. He asked me to lift my shirt up to see if I was underweight looking. I told him that I liked sports and he advised me to go to little league games. I told him that I'm not a parent so I wouldn't get into it. He responded that I would be surprised how much adults can get into it. He also invited me on his boat.


----------



## SofaKing (May 9, 2014)

Nope...that stuff ain't right.


----------



## NoHobbies (Jun 26, 2013)

I feel weird that I talked personal with him.


----------



## amy94 (Jun 28, 2013)

Yeah that sounds inappropriate to me for sure...I would stop seeing him.


----------



## Apoc (Nov 12, 2010)

What the ****?


----------



## RRAAGGEE (Mar 15, 2014)

I recommend you stop seeing him and choose a different therapist. That is definitely not normal.


----------



## Jade18 (Mar 6, 2011)

Apoc said:


> What the ****?


this. deff not normal


----------



## jdrubnitz (Jan 26, 2013)

I hope you're joking. This is clearly not just vaguely weird, it's unsafe. That's really weird.


----------



## Gus954 (Jul 25, 2013)

He wants the D lmfao!


----------



## NoHobbies (Jun 26, 2013)

He probably said a couple other bizarre things that I forgot about. Before he invited me on his boat he was talking about how some men would love to take in a younger guy and have some sort of a father/son like thing. I remember him saying how everyone has some problems. He then ran off a list of problems and one of the things he mentioned was that some people are homosexual. He then went back to that a second time and repeated himself. I felt like he was trying to get me to come out.


----------



## Juno1984 (Nov 5, 2013)

I'd report him or her.


----------



## CubeGlow (Feb 27, 2014)

This is very unusual.


----------



## NoHobbies (Jun 26, 2013)

The little league thing?


----------



## jdrubnitz (Jan 26, 2013)

are you trolling?


----------



## NoHobbies (Jun 26, 2013)

no.


----------



## RoseWhiteRoseRed (Apr 14, 2013)

well that got weird really quick. I recommend report him.


----------



## Yasmin94 (May 9, 2014)

Okay, that sounds so weird. If that was me, I would've freaked out.

I don't see why he would ask you about your masturbation habits, I think they might ask if your issues related to sexuality or something like that but if that wasn't the issue you guys were talking about, that isn't something your therapist should be asking you.

In no way should he be asking you to lift your shirt, if he wanted to see if you were underweight, he could tell by your frame with your clothes on. I don't really think it is his problem whether you are underweight or not, only your doctor should be concerned about your weight. If people are concerned about your weight, the doctor would check your height, weight and possibly, your body fat percentage and not ask that you lift your shirt. It would still be inappropriate to ask to lift your shirt to see if you were underweight if you have an eating disorder or other issues concerning weight and food.

Your therapist should definitely not be inviting you to his boat. A relationship between a therapist and his client should be STRICTLY professional. It is inappropriate that he did that.

I would report the guy and change therapist because the therapist you are seeing know is a perv.


----------



## Eastcheap (Oct 31, 2012)

...Yeah, when you say "therapist," are you sure you didn't misread the sign?


----------



## SternumCrushingBison (Dec 7, 2013)

dexterize his ***


----------

